# Cypriot Driving Licence



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

When we moved to Paphos I had to exchange my Australian driving licence for a Cypriot one. We're going back to the UK in February and are picking up a hire car at our arrival airport - my concern is that my name is in English but our residential address is in Greek...Will or would this be a problem even though the licence was issued in the European Union?

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Big-bad_dave said:


> Hi,
> 
> When we moved to Paphos I had to exchange my Australian driving licence for a Cypriot one. We're going back to the UK in February and are picking up a hire car at our arrival airport - my concern is that my name is in English but our residential address is in Greek...Will or would this be a problem even though the licence was issued in the European Union?
> 
> ...


Is it the old style paper licence or a new style plastic card?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The new plastic driving licence is an international licence and is acceptable everywhere.
My husband has one of the old card ones and he has never had any trouble getting hire cars in the UK although last time we went (in August) the ladies at the hire car place were a little bit sceptical about his licence but did accept it with further proof of his identity. This does have his name in English but our address in Greek.
I have heard somewhere (can't remember where) that at some point the old card ones will not be acceptable in other countries so it is advisable for anyone who has the old style one to apply for a new one.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Veronica,

Sorry about the delay in replying, yes I do have the new plastic Licence and hopefully it shouldn't be a problem. I sort of had the same issue when we went back to the UK from Oz some years ago - I had my plastic UK licence with me but not the paper part, got refused at the car hire place in Edinburgh but luckily had my Oz licence so no tears, no tantrums!...so many thanks for your heads up there Veronica!

Many thanks,
Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Funny thing is that since June 2014 the paper part of the UK licence is no longer valid. You have to have the plastic part.
I believe it is because the plastic picture licences are not easy to forge.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Funny thing is that since June 2014 the paper part of the UK licence is no longer valid. You have to have the plastic part.
> I believe it is because the plastic picture licences are not easy to forge.


I don't know where you got that information but I think you'll find it is incorrect. I have never had a photocard and my paper license has never been questioned for car hire.

In fact from the DVLA website:

_You must get a new licence if:

you change your address
your licence has been defaced, lost, stolen or destroyed
you change your name (you must apply by post using paper form D1 or D2)
you’re getting a Driver Certificate of Professional Competence (CPC) driver qualification card (DQC)
*If none of these apply and your paper licence is still valid, you don’t need to exchange it for a photocard version.*_​
The last sentence clearly indicates that a paper licence is acceptable.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't know where you got that information but I think you'll find it is incorrect. I have never had a photocard and my paper license has never been questioned for car hire.
> 
> In fact from the DVLA website:
> 
> ...


I went over on my own in May 2014 and was told by the hire car company that although thy could accept my paper licence that time it would no longer be acceptable after June that year.

Actually come to think of it, it was 2015


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I went over on my own in May 2014 and was told by the hire car company that although thy could accept my paper licence that time it would no longer be acceptable after June that year.
> 
> Actually come to think of it, it was 2015


I think they got it wrong. If you have a paper licence only you have to get a number from the DVLA website that gives the hire company access to your record, in particular any points on the licence and, of course, identity.

There was a lot of confusion when this system was introduced.

Pete


----------

